# are 2 hook needed?



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

so for the past couple of days i've been pretty much constantly reading about walleye fishing. i've decided to start making my own spinner rigs because i think it looks like fun. so my question is are 2 hooks on spinner rigs needed? i dont mind tying the second one on i just wanted to know if it is benefitial. i got hammered brass, hammered nickel, hammered red, green, orange and purple spinners. will these colors due? i also picked up some #6 flourescent red beads as well.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If you plan to rig them with crawlers they are pretty much a must..

Sounds like you have most of the good colors covered.
:beer:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

cool, i have pretty gotten a headache reading so much. i cant wait for the summer to get here so i can get out and stop looking like a ghost.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

from the colors i have listed what other colors would you guys recomend?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

chartruese, white and black


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You may even want to have three hooks for worms.

As for colors, you have a good selection. I personally like any green, red and silver.

Red hooks are a must.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

nowhere around here has the red hooks right now so i ended up buying just the plain ol' hooks that are silver in color. i read that the silver colored hooks will still be fine. any truth to that?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They should work just fine, but I would advise to get some red ones. I have used silver hooks and haven't had fish bite and when I switched to red ones, I got tired of taking them off my hook.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

just got back from wally world and picked up all the red hooks they had in stock. this is gonna be a nice little winter project that will keep me busy till spring hopefully. thank you all for your advice, it was greatly appreciated.


----------

